# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  بهترین راه برای فراخوانی اطلاعات توسط xml

## monadifard

دوستان سلام
من اطلاعات رو داخل دیتابیس ذخیره کرده دارم
وقتی بخوام در فراخوانی اطلاعات از xml‌ استفاده کنم که سرعت سایت بیشتر بشه
بهترین راه حل چیه؟
من تو هر بار لود شدن صفحم اطلاعات بانک رو بریزم داخل xml‌ و از اون تو فراخوانی ها استفاده کنم یا راه حل بهتری هست ؟
 :متفکر: 

xml‌ میتونه توی سایت های بزرگ جای دیتابیس رو بگیره؟
یعنی میشه اصلا دیتابیس نداشته باشه ؟

----------

